# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Do you wake up anxious??

## Kantanle

cos i do.

----------


## Misssy

Yes, I have a big bottle of Tums because of stomach acid and stuff in the AM my stomach always hurts.

----------


## Harmonium13

Yes I do, I do that all of the time. I can recall a time where I woke up out of my sleep & I had the feeling of my throat being closed off. I was gasping for air like you wouldn't believe. I was so scared I thought I was going to literally choke to death. My father was there & he taught he how to breathe from the bag. I start doing that now everytime I panic. Remember that pills cannot fix everything. Sometimes you just have to sit and bare it.  ::):  I've had many panic attacks in this life. & I'm so positive there will be more to come.
Stay Relaxed!

- Harmonium13 :sparkles:

----------


## L

It depends on the day ahead

----------


## Clarity83

I find that as soon as I wake up there is an irrational sense of fear but not to an extreme where I start to shake or anything. It's just a feeling of extreme loneliness and fear. It usually lasts for a little while now. Before it would ruin my whole day. Throughout the day though it does sometimes comes back. It seems any time after 3pm is better for me.

----------


## Crylie

Oh man, at around 5:30 or 6 a.m. it feels like someone took the sun and stuck it in my ribcage. I wake up with *virtually* no reason to be stressed out, but every morning, sure enough, there's the burning feeling I get when my heart beats way too fast :c My stress levels are like, 600% in the mornings. And I can forget about trying to sleep in...it's every single night/morning that this happens, and it's been going on for so long I feel like I'm going to snap!

----------


## Antidote

> Oh man, at around 5:30 or 6 a.m. it feels like someone took the sun and stuck it in my ribcage. I wake up with *virtually* no reason to be stressed out, but every morning, sure enough, there's the burning feeling I get when my heart beats way too fast :c My stress levels are like, 600% in the mornings. And I can forget about trying to sleep in...it's every single night/morning that this happens, and it's been going on for so long I feel like I'm going to snap!



That sounds like reflux.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yes, especially when I've had a stressful dream which seems to be every night.

----------


## Otherside

Yes, I do. And it's horrible.

----------


## VickieKitties

Waking up is okay, trying to go to sleep is another story.  Shut up, brain!

----------


## DarenA38

It depends on the quality of my sleep and if I happen to have a nightmare flashback, but yeah!!

----------


## CeCe

if i wake up to early i am anxious

----------


## Lizzie

i wake up with anxiety every school day. once i got woken up by anxiety.  i was in a half asleep, half awake state and i was thinking about my  worries, but now i cannot remember what. i just remember i was tossing  around in bed for no reason.
i have the anxiety because if certain fears and phobias i have. it has  nothing got to do with school actually, besides the fact that i'm FORCED  to leave the house.

----------


## nemmm3

Yes, I sometimes wake up anxious, especially when there is something I'm worrying about happening that day.

----------


## SmileyFace

Depends what I am going through. Majority of the time -- no. I've found that most of the times I've woken up anxious.. it was after some awful nightmare I had before waking up. In some cases, those were full blown panic attacks when I woke up o_o

----------


## Misssy

Even my alarm clock has anxiety

----------


## Ironman

That's how we wake up - a small panic attack jars us out of sleep.

----------


## Misssy

I've been having weird heart sensations when I go to sleep found this on the internet:  

Heart palpitations can be due to:

•Anxiety, stress, panic attacks, or fear
•Caffeine and nicotine use

----------


## Bocconcini

Some days I do. It's awful. I feel like when I wake up anxious I have a harder time of getting rid of it verses when I just get anxious during the day.

----------


## James

Yes, it happens a lot, almost every morning.  The first thing I think about is my gf and the suicide, which leads to anxiety and depression.  The rest of the day is usually more of the same.

----------


## WintersTale

Some days I do. It's pretty terrible. 

On the other hand, when I dream, I am not anxious.

----------


## GalaxyGal78

Yes. It's another day to deal with and seems like I get bad news constantly. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3

----------


## GalaxyGal78

My palpitations are due to my heart arrhythmia and made worse by stress 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3

----------

